# Can anyone tell me about these rabbits?



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Many of you know that our previous rabbits were mixed dwarves that were taken by a predator over the winter. I planned to sell the rabbit hutch and be done with it, but apparently someone had other plans. lol

My parents/siblings purchased some Easter Bunnies for my kids. My brother insisted they buy a buck as well, incase I wanted to breed them.

Could you possibly ID these guys? The gray and red ones are does. The black is the buck. They're all in decent body condition, they're supposed to be 13 weeks old. I believe the red one might be pregnant, because she's got a huge gut.

I'm hoping the picture works because it's from Twitpic. Guess not, I'll leave the link. http://twitpic.com/1czgr8


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm going with a commercial mixed breed.. they look pretty hefty .. if you feel where the rabbits Bikini would be you can palpate and feel for fetuses


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! Do you think they'll get big enough to *maybe* use for meat rabbit stock?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

anything with a mature weightover 4pounds will yield a good carcass, I know my tans dress out at about 2 1/2 andthey are about4 to start


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

I eat wild cottontails all the time and they are way smaller than farm raised rabbits for the most part. My wife raises lop eared rabbits but I guess those aren't for eating. 

Evan


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

@ evan - your wife is incorrect


----------

